# Introducing 4PR Fairy Tale and BLBG Picture this...



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone, 
We got our first registered does last week and we already love them. I only have fairy clipped up right now so here are her pics... Pixie will be clipped tomorrow and I'll post her then! 

I can't even say how excited I am! Btw, Fairy Tale surprised us all when she started bracing. No idea where she learned it! I'm not usually a fan of does bracing unless they're wether dams but I thought it was too funny not to share


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She is GORGEOUS Dani! Love her!! Congrats on the new does, that is exciting


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats! :stars: Pretty girl


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats Dani! I love how long she is!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! I love her... she's becoming a real sweetheart.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is Picture this AKA Pixie. She busted my sisters lip coming off the stand. She's a mess.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

So nice!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! She's a crazy one but her little face is so cute so it's all good


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty girls! Congrats Dani!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

